# Need Help with frontier stereo!!!



## black_knight (Sep 3, 2003)

I usually don't post in this forum.. but hopefully you guys can help!

I need some help with my stereo... here goes... Does anybody have any experience or know where to find a diagram for the Fosgate designed system in the 98-03 King Cabs? my king cab has the 6 disc CD changer, Remote steering wheel controls and the 7 speaker set-up including a 6.5" "Subwoofer" box on the back wall. has anybody redone one of these before? My main question is about that sub... does it run off it's own channel and can I just get an adapter and hook that into an amp for an aftermarket sub? What I'm basically trying to to do is to replace that small sub with a custom 10" sub! I am going to build a custom box and mount my xm stuff and amp to it (so it's easy to remove if needed!)

I want to keep the stock stereo (I like the CD changer, RDS and the steering wheel controls) but I would like to get rid of that sub box since it kind of juts out from the wall. the factory "sub" box also has a couple of tweeters that I would like to relocate to the pillars (if possible). I just want to have a nice low end sub to round out the bass that is non-existent especially at lower volumes and get rid of that goofy looking box hanging on the wall. As for the rest of the speakers, the highs actually sound amazingly well so I would rather not touch the front components.

Any light shed on this would help tremendously!!!

Later,


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

If it's like the fosgate system in the sentra you have a small amp that powers the sub and it gets its signal from the rear speaker signal (or if you don't have rear speakers, the front speaker signal). You would need a line output convertor to turn the signal into a low-level rca signal that you can run to your amp, or you need an amp that has high level inputs.


----------



## black_knight (Sep 3, 2003)

today I went to a reputable audio place here in town and the guy told me he thought that the fosgate designed stereos were 5 channel with the sub on it's own channel seperate from the FR,FL,RR,RL channels. can anybody back this up? the sub is just a 6.5" and I don't think it is seperately amped.. it seems as if it's on the same level as the rest of the speakers because it's never louder than the others and doesn't seem to be crossed over... Anyone???

Later,


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

I just know on ours it has an external amp. On the lower models without the RF package, there's a 6.5" "sub" and the amp is in the basket hanging below it. On the RF system the amp is somewhere hiding in the car, but I'm not sure where. On both systems they get the signal from the rear speaker signals.


----------



## dlpnf (Dec 1, 2005)

*2004 frontier stereo wiring*

I know this thread is dead, but I went thru a lot of hassle determining the stereo wiring on my 04 frontier and I wanted to post it for the benefit of others:

the OEM stereo had two plugs

plug 1:
A = brown = right rear +
B = empty
C = black/red = right rear -
D = blue = left rear +
E = black/white = left rear -
F = empty

layout:
A - - B
C D E F

plug2:
G = green/red = +12v off ignition switch
H = blue/red = ????
I = orange = right front +
J = green = left front +
K = empty
L = pink/black = cab illumination
M = red/yellow = +12v off battery
N = empty
O = black/pink = right front -
P = black/yellow = left front -

layout:
G H - - I J
K L M N O P

good luck


----------

